# μαχόμενη δικηγορία, μαχόμενος δικηγόρος



## nickel (Jun 13, 2010)

Εξαιτίας μιας ερώτησης στο ProZ, διαπίστωσα ένα λεξικογραφικό κενό. Αναφέρομαι στον *μαχόμενο δικηγόρο* και τη *μαχόμενη δικηγορία*. Στο ΛΚΝ βρήκα «που χαρακτηρίζεται από δράση: _Μαχόμενη δημοσιογραφία. Μαχόμενη δικηγορία_, που ασκείται στα δικαστήρια» και εκεί σταματά η βοήθεια από τα λεξικά. Στο ΛΝΕΓ βρίσκω: «2. (αμετβ. κ. μετβ.) (κατ' επέκτ.-μτφ.) καταβάλλω έντονες και συστηματικές προσπάθειες (για να επιτύχω συγκεκριμένο στόχο), συμμετέχω σε σκληρό αγώνα, αναμέτρηση: (αμετβ.) _μάχεται για τα δικαιώματα του | μάχομαι κατά τής διαφθοράς | μαχόμενη δημοσιογραφία / δικηγορία / εκπαίδευση_ […]».
Δεν πιστεύω ότι γίνεται κανείς σοφότερος ούτε για τη δικηγορία ούτε για τη δημοσιογραφία. Καμία βοήθεια σε άλλα λεξικά, μονόγλωσσα ή δίγλωσσα.

Έγραφε ο Ανδρέας Παππάς κάποτε στα υπο-γλώσσια:

Δυο-τρεις αναγνώστες, δικηγόροι το επάγγελμα, μου έγραψαν ότι οι όροι «μαχόμενη δικηγορία» και «μαχόμενος δικηγόρος» έχουν νόημα και περιεχόμενο, καθώς δηλώνουν τον δικηγόρο ο οποίος αναλαμβάνει υποθέσεις που απαιτούν παρουσία/παράσταση στο δικαστήριο, τον ελεύθερο επαγγελματία με την πιο στενή έννοια του όρου (τον barrister των Άγγλων), σε αντιδιαστολή με τον εργαζόμενο σε εταιρεία, υπηρεσία, ίδρυμα, κτλ. τον νομικό σύμβουλο, τον solicitor.​
Άλλες σελίδες για τον _μαχόμενο δικηγόρο_ και τη _μαχόμενη δικηγορία_:
http://www.mysep.gr/?p=2333
http://www.eanda.gr/page.php?160

Τι θα προτείνατε εσείς σαν μετάφραση;
Κι αφού τελειώσουμε με τη δικηγορία, ας δούμε και τη _μαχόμενη δημοσιογραφία_. Γιατί υποψιάζομαι ότι δεν είναι αυτό που προτείνει το λεξικό Κοραής: 
*μαχόμενος* επθ -η, -ο = active : _Είναι χρόνια στη μαχόμενη δημοσιογραφία. = He has been in active journalism for years_.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 14, 2010)

_Μάχιμη δικηγορία_ λένε οι δικηγόροι, και η άλλη, η υποστηρικτική, λέγεται _συμβουλευτική δικηγορία_.

Κατά τη γνώμη μου, ο όρος _μάχιμη δικηγορία_ και _μάχιμος δικηγόρος_ χρησιμεύει για να διακρίνει τον litigator από ένα δικηγόρο ο οποίος παρέχει συμβουλευτικές υπηρεσίες, όχι τον solicitor από τον barrister.

A litigator is a lawyer who specializes in criminal or civil litigation. Litigators represent plaintiffs and defendants in hearings, arbitrations and mediations as well as jury and non-jury trials. The plaintiffs and defendants involved in the lawsuit are known as “litigants.” Litigators may lead a trial team consisting of litigation paralegals, experts, legal secretaries, litigation support personnel and others.​
Και μια μικρή παρατήρηση: η διαφορά barrister και solicitor με τον τρόπο που περιγράφεται παραπάνω υφίσταται μόνο στο Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο. Οι δικηγόροι αυτοί μάλιστα έχουν και διαφορετικά διαπιστευτήρια, υπό την έννοια ότι οι δεύτεροι μπορούν μεν να παρίστανται στο δικαστήριο, ωστόσο με μια συγκεκριμένη διαδικασία και, στην περίπτωση παράστασης σε ανώτατο δικαστήριο, αφού δώσουν εξετάσεις για να αποκτήσουν ειδική άδεια.

Στην Ελλάδα οι δικηγόροι έχουν όλοι τα ίδια τυπικά προσόντα (πτυχίο νομικής, άδεια εξάσκησης επαγγέλματος κτλ) και η διάκριση ουσιαστικά γίνεται βάσει της ενασχόλησής τους με το ένα ή με το άλλο αντικείμενο.

Edit: και επειδή μόλις είδα και τις υπόλοιπες απαντήσεις στο Προζ, ακόμα ένα σχόλιο.

Ο όρος _active legal service / active practice as a lawyer_ είναι λάθος εδώ. Ο δικηγόρος που ασκεί συμβουλευτική δικηγορία είναι επίσης ενεργός. 

Ο όρος _independent practice_ σημαίνει απλώς ότι ο δικηγόρος ασκεί τη δικηγορία ανεξάρτητα και όχι ως μέλος δικηγορικού γραφείου.

Ο όρος _trial advocacy_ πλησιάζει περισσότερο στο _μάχιμη δικηγορία_, αλλά (κατά τη γνώμη μου, πάντα), είναι περιγραφικός.

Τέλος, και δεν ξέρω αν κάνω καλά που το λέω εδώ, ήθελα να πω με ενοχλεί ιδιαίτερα αυτό το σύστημα με τους βαθμούς του ProZ , γιατί πολλοί μεταφραστές σπεύδουν με αστραπιαία ταχύτητα να απαντήσουν πρώτοι για να πάρουν KudoZ, χωρίς να τους ενδιαφέρει αν αυτό που λένε είναι σωστό ή όχι. Κατά την αποκλειστικά προσωπική μου γνώμη, αυτό έχει ως αποτέλεσμα να γεμίζει το διαδίκτυο με λάθος αποδόσεις και είναι πολύ άσχημο.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 14, 2010)

Ένα ένα τα θυμάμαι:

Στις ΗΠΑ επίσης χρησιμοποιείται ο όρος trial lawyer, έχουν μάλιστα και ενώσεις, όπως φαίνεται στον παραπάνω σύνδεσμο. Είδα και το trial law να χρησιμοποιείται εκεί που εμείς θα λέγαμε _μάχιμη δικηγορία_, ωστόσο διστάζω να το προτείνω ως απόδοση, πρώτον επειδή χρησιμοποιείται κυρίως στις ΗΠΑ, δεύτερον επειδή έχει ακόμα μία έννοια που άπτεται του πεδίου των κλινικών δοκιμών (εντελώς άσχετη με το προκείμενο, δηλαδη) και τρίτον επειδή, από ό,τι είδα, μπορεί να σημαίνει και δικονομία.


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2010)

Κακώς δεν αποσαφήνισα από την αρχή ότι τα παραδείγματα του Παππά (με barrister και solicitor) δεν μας βοηθούν στη μετάφραση. Επίσης, περισσότερο με ενδιαφέρει να γίνει σαφές τι σημαίνει _μαχόμενη δικηγορία_ και να προσθέσουν τα λεξικά την ειδική σημασία. Το αγγλικό, πού θα πάει, θα το βρούμε.

Μια ακόμα σκέψη: _*courtroom lawyer*_ και *courtroom advocacy / lawyering*. Μπορείς να πεις και *x year's practice in the courts*. Θα βρούμε κι άλλα.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 14, 2010)

Το ελληνικό σημαίνει το δικηγόρο που παρίσταται στο δικαστήριο. Υπάρχουν πολλοί δικηγόροι οι οποίοι ασχολούνται με διάφορα άλλα ζητήματα και δεν το κάνουν. Π.χ., ένας δικηγόρος εταιρείας που ασχολείται με φορολογικά ζητήματα και διακανονισμούς, ενδέχεται να μη χρειαστεί ποτέ να παραστεί σε δικαστήριο. 

Πάντως, το litigator/litigation νομίζω ότι μας καλύπτει.


----------

